# HELP! Are these Plants Poisonous to Dogs?



## Sf49ersy5 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello, our little girl is coming home in three weeks and we are currently working on puppy-proofing our home. We have the inside of our home covered and have moved to working on the outside. Our home was built a year ago and the landscaping was already in place when we bought the house. When it comes to landscaping and types of plants and their names I am absolutely clueless. When I google search "plants poisonous to dogs" I get several results of lists containing latin names of plants about as long as your arm. This does me no good because I can only find lists of plants but no images to compare my plants to. Of course I could do a google image search for every plant on the lists but the lists are so long it would take me longer than 3 weeks to finish. I was hoping someone on here who is knowledgeable about plants could take a look at these photos and let me know if any of my plants could be harmful to our new puppy. FYI, we live in northern virginia if that helps to determine what these plants could be.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Sf49 and welcome! Congratulations on your new puppy and awesome to see that you are going to the (very) required lengths to puppy proof your home!

Unfortunately I am a Herbalist and not a horticulturalist otherwise I could offer you some better info on garden plants. 

As a rule, I fully supervise my puppy (and by supervise I mean hover over!) her at all times when outside whether it be in the garden or beyond.

I do not let her chew on any greenery and taught her 'leave it' from an early age.

It's almost impossible for you to determine which plants are poisonous and which aren't throughout your V's life, so the best advice I can offer is to treat all as poisonous, extreme as that sounds. 

Some other members may be able to offer a straightforward list of poisonous plants, detecting them yourself is a different story.

I would just supervise at all times and be especially sure she isn't chewing on any berries.

Hope this helps somewhat and enjoy your new puppy, best fun you'll ever have!


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

P.s. this is a very concise and reliable list of plants known to be poisonous to dogs, which parts and what symptoms they may produce.

Unfortunately no pictures sorry, but a reasonably good guide with some fruits included.

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/_resources/resources/factsheets09/factsheetpoisonoussubstances09.pdf


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I agree with Nelly that teaching leave it and watching your dog whenever your girl is out in the yard, but I'd also recommend taking these photos to a good local nursery and asking them to help identify the plants. Buy some flowers or something to make it worth their time. 

I also just found this cool site, which lets you search by geography, leaf shape, fruit color and shape-basically every plant marker possible. Perhaps it'll help you out. http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q

good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

They don't really chew on vegetation unless there is nothing else,
I noticed they much prefer garbage...

Grapes could be potentially fatal for them and I was going to cut the three grape vines I have but they don't chew on them. 
So, last year we had lots of grapes, record harvest. 

But then again, we are around the dogs 24/7, lucky things are that way. 

:-\


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.1stinflowers.com/articles/poisonous-plants-for-dogs.html

Okay, im new to the posting thing, so I hope the link is available to you. I found this online and liked it because you were able to hover over the names and see the types of plants as pictures. 

I come from a botany background and would NOT want any of my animals getting sick off of what's in my yard. I didn't recognize anything in your pictures except for perhaps a holly plant??? Hard to say from the pic. The big ones to look for are Oleander (I am getting rid of 3 bushes in my back yard planted by my aunt and uncle ... long story) and Mistletoe, Lantana, Rhododendron (houseplant ... you'd know it if you had it), Foxglove, Poinsettia (thank goodness it isn't Christmas any more!) ... Please check out the list. 

Better to be safe than sorry ... a weekend of new landscaping is much cheaper than trips to the vet! Hopefully this helps. If I find any more websites I'll let you know. My Tai is a grazer and it's been a challenge to keep him out of the Oleanders (which is why they are leaving next week). I watch him constantly when he's outside so he doesn't eat anything but lawn grass.

Congrats on your new pup and Kudos to you for being so proactive!!!!

Jenny


----------



## River (Sep 24, 2012)

Your house is only a year old , you must still have contact with the house builder, ask them who did the landscaping and for a list.

Go to the library and get a book, you can't always identify from one image, you need to look at leaf shape,height habitat etc.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a link with pictures of plants, and the toxicity to dogs. June and Cash didn't bother my plants, but Lucy did.
I had to move some of them out of the backyard.

http://www.aspca.org/Pet-care/poison-control/Plants?plant_toxicity=toxic-to-dogs


----------



## acrisla (Jan 16, 2013)

Sf49, picture #2 is an azalea/rhododendron (toxic). Pic #4 is a Holly. I can't tell what kind of Holly is that though. I know American Holly is toxic. The remaining pics are hard to id.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree about the holly ... thanks acrisla! 

It might be a good idea to take some cuttings (as well as pictures) to a nursery that is close by. I'm sure they will be able to identify the plants for you before you decide to remove them. 

Good Luck!


----------

